# Reservatins for Diamond Affiliated Resorts



## gpuzio (Dec 22, 2015)

I am trying to make a reservation at the Diamond affiliated Rincon resort in Puerto Rico.  The Diamond website reservation system shows there is no availability for the next 13 months.  There are rooms available at the resort via Trip Advisor..  When I called Diamond to try and make a reservation, I was told that the affiliated resorts do not show all the available rooms and to try back at a later date.  Has anyone experienced this situation.  What is the purpose of Diamond having these affiliated resorts if there is no space available for 13 months?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2015)

gpuzio said:


> I am trying to make a reservation at the Diamond affiliated Rincon resort in Puerto Rico.  The Diamond website reservation system shows there is no availability for the next 13 months.  There are rooms available at the resort via Trip Advisor..  When I called Diamond to try and make a reservation, I was told that the affiliated resorts do not show all the available rooms and to try back at a later date.  Has anyone experienced this situation.  What is the purpose of Diamond having these affiliated resorts if there is no space available for 13 months?



Are you trying to book an exchange for 2016? You must have paid your 2016 MF & Club Dues for next year.


----------



## gpuzio (Dec 22, 2015)

Not an exchange through Interval.  I tried to make a  direct booking using points through Diamond's reservation system both on line and in person.  This is not a Diamond owned property.  It is an affiliated resort and listed as such in the Diamond resort locations.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Not a diamond points owner, but my thought would be they might wait until 12 months or even 11 months to let their main owners book first.  Not all float resorts let owners book float weeks before 12 months.  You wouldn't want an owner at an affiliate resort to be able to book Diamond properties before Diamond owners could.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 22, 2015)

First, in general, rooms at affiliated resorts do not appear in inventory at all until 10 months before check-in date.  The 13-month window applies when there is Home Resort advantage for owners, but since these resorts are not part of any collection, there is no home resort advantage.  Thus they appear in inventory at the 10-month window at which inventory is made available to all club members.

Second, inventory at affiliated resorts is only made available by an inventory swap with DRI.  The amount of inventory available to DRI is limited by the size and terms of the swap, and will almost always be just a sliver of the amount of inventory at the resort.  So there will almost always be inventory available to the general public that is not accessible via DRI.

Third, the inventory received from affiliated resorts often comes in less than 7-day blocks.  So if you are searching with a 7-day minimum stay and there isn't any 7-inventory in the system, there will never be a match.


----------

